

Twitter for Android is released - abraham
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/04/twitter-for-android-robots-like-to.html

======
andrewcaito
Just installed it. The background animation is a nice touch, although there's
a bit of choppiness at first. It can be disabled if it's an issue, so I don't
see it being a problem. I've been using Seesmic for the last few months and
like it, and there aren't any options I feel I'm missing with this, and it
definitely seems easier to access lists, trending topics, and profiles.

I'm wondering what an official Twitter client is going to mean for third party
clients like Seesmic and Twidroid. My guess is that it will just coexist with
them, just like twitter.com exists with all of the desktop apps and Brizzly,
etc.

------
akent
Cannot believe it is only for Android 2.1 and above.

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

------
darrenkopp
I like this very much. Much better than the HTC twitter app. Didn't get a
chance to try twidroid or seesmic though, as I just got my incredible today.

I wonder if since this is by twitter, it doesn't affect your API limits.

